# Odd question... horse mix...



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

I've tried god only knows how many different diets over the years of my mice, exotic or otherwise and have often wondered what horse mix would be like to use as a base food. 
The only reason I have never tried it is that you can't look at it before you buy what with it only coming in large sacks. 
Has anyone tried this and if so, what success or otherwise have you had?

Cheers guys,

Kat


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've fed Horse and Pony Cubes and Bailey's No.10 Racehorse Mix as a base for a while, and didn't have a problem. The mice really liked them.

Sarah xxx


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent! I just didn't want to go out and buy a sack of feed that turns out to be hopeless. 
*goes off to research horse food*

Kat


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I feed mine horse apple treats. 
They have apple mash, 4-5 different grains, and molasses in them!


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

I've used horse treats in the past but never gone any further than that with the idea. Glad to see it works. How much does a sack of the baileys brand stuff generally retail for?

Kat


----------

